# Old pot



## Liam Farrell (Apr 5, 2020)

Would love to have some information on this pot, I  was wondering if it was delft ware. I also think it’s transfer printed also


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 5, 2020)

Beautiful find!  It looks to me like a Chinese ginger pot.  Some strange architecture on that building but otherwise looks just like the ginger pots that show up in Western Canada.


----------



## Liam Farrell (Apr 5, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Beautiful find!  It looks to me like a Chinese ginger pot.  Some strange architecture on that building but otherwise looks just like the ginger pots that show up in Western Canada.


Thank you for the information , it was found here in Ireland about 20 years ago in Dublin.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi Liam,

As CanadianBottles says, generally known as ginger jars.
They are quite a common find in UK tips from the late 19th to early 20th centuries.
The quality varies from good pictorial ones such as yours to very crude.
-
I have often asked my self did we really consume that much ginger domestically?
-
I personally think certainly some could have contained other products such
 as tea, that would go someway to explaining the numbers found.
-

 ​


----------



## Liam Farrell (Apr 5, 2020)

Old Wiltshire said:


> Hi Liam,
> 
> As CanadianBottles says, generally known as ginger jars.
> They are quite a common find in UK tips from the late 19th to early 20th centuries.
> ...


Thank your for the information , I c have posted other finds on the media page if you want to see what’s found on demolition sites in Ireland.


----------

